# Two Different Colored Eyes



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

I (had) a blue bar splash hen, and her owner showed me that her right eye was Orange and her left eye was Red. Anyone know why that is or if it will affect the offspring? She said it wont change over time that's just the way she is. The hen is healthy as healthy comes its no disease or infection. The parents both have normal eyes. Anyone ever heard of this before???


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

I have seen birds with one coloured and one bull eye but not heard of this, I wonder if the bird is Mosaic or if this is due to something else.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Not in a bird. But a few different breeds of dogs often have two different colored eyes on the same dog. Siberian Husky's being the one that it occurs in most often. In them it is almost the standard. I have had several myself, over the years. One brown and one blue eye, usually.

It should in no way affect the health of any animal. There are people also with two different colored eyes. It means nothing, except interesting to look at.

Especially if she is pretty otherwise.


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

conditionfreak said:


> Especially if she is pretty otherwise.


GOD...she was GORGEOUS! Just beautiful ill post a picture later...I wish she hadnt flown away now that i know there was nothing wrong with her


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

conditionfreak said:


> Not in a bird. But a few different breeds of dogs often have two different colored eyes on the same dog. Siberian Husky's being the one that it occurs in most often. In them it is almost the standard. I have had several myself, over the years. One brown and one blue eye, usually.
> 
> It should in no way affect the health of any animal. *There are people also with two different colored eyes. It means nothing, except interesting to look at.*
> 
> ...


I have seen a two colored eye cat, looked perfect to me.

In local markets here a two colored eye pigeon will not sell good but otherwise i don't think there is anything to do with its health


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

i was wondering that since there is a lot of emphasis it seems on the eyes of a pigeon, that maybe she has different eye sight in each eye? it'd seem plausible. As some pigeons do better in sunny weather,some cloudy,etc. Maybe there is some type of advantage and disadvantage to it. I don't know it was the first pigeon i've seen like that and it was just so interesting...


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

You can check its eye sight by holding your bird in one hand and moving your other hand behind it, if the bird has some vision problem you will come to know yourself as the bird will not be able to see through the weak eye


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

Pijlover said:


> You can check its eye sight by holding your bird in one hand and moving your other hand behind it, if the bird has some vision problem you will come to know yourself as the bird will not be able to see through the weak eye


i'm pretty sure neither of the eyes are weak. And i couldn't try it if i wanted to i don't have the hen anymore. And i don't think im experienced enough to be holding a pigeon one handed. I couldnt even keep her held with two hands...It'll take some time to get handling pigeons right...


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Sorry for the escape! Stuff like that happens! This was a pied bird, correct? Do you happen to remember if the area surrounding the one eye were white and the other blue? The color of the eye might be related to the color of the feathers around it.....making the one darker than the other. Just a thought....


----------



## 9toes (Apr 4, 2012)

I have a young bird, 3months old like this. I thought it was odd. I'll take some pictures later today.


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

here is the only existing picture of this bird


----------



## 9toes (Apr 4, 2012)

Not the best pictures. Nothing wrong with this bird or the parents. The parents eyes are both yellow like the one eye. The other eye looks the same as my white pigeons.


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

Never heard of two different eye colors unless they were split aka one colored and one bull/black. 

The last one is a bull-eyed bird...very common in white or pied birds


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

MISMATCHED eyes happen every day in pigeons. They can see just fine with them. IT is considered a fault. FOR SHOWING. And often people do not want to use it for breeding. BUT put on a solid eyed bird you get like colored eyes and perhaps a few mismatched. A person can get mismatched eyes, bladdered eyes. cracked eye. and partial bulled eye birds.. All faults for shows but not flying. And as said does not hurt the bird. And can be used for breeding if chosen. But if eye is not desired then do not breed from it. As you will from time to time get more.


----------



## anhmytran (Jan 5, 2013)

It is a Mutation in Genotype of any animal, such as horses, dogs, cats, mouses, reptiles, birds, including pigeons. White pigeons have different genotype from colored pigeons. When colored pigeons have mutation of white color, the white color may not show, for colored allele is dominant. We may say this pigeons have genotype of Cc (C stands for colored, in which C stands for colored allele, and c stands for white allele). There are 3 possible genotypes for the offsprings: 1/4 are colored pigeons with genotype of CC, 2/4 are colored pigeons with genotype of Cc just as their parents, but 1/4 white pigeons with genotype of cc, quite different from parents. They may be pure white, but they may be white in any parts of the body. When the white part is at the eyes, the eyes may be different color. When the white part is one leg, this leg is in pinks while other leg is red. When the white part is a portion of the beak, this portion is in pink while the rest of the beak is still solid black. Some people call pure white animal "albino" such as "albino pigeons."


----------

